# Linux! "Hmmm! Lets Think About That"



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

What the heck is Linux? I know that it is an operating system. But what is the difference between Windows and Linux? Anyone wanna take a shot at it :guns: and kill the the confusion.  Can someone explain what a kernal is ? I wanted to learn how to use Linux but what am I getting myself into? I have a computer that doesn't boot up too well so I wanted to use it as a spare computer. Could I install Linux to practice with on the computer? The computer is fairly old. Would it support an older model computer?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

I have one question for you.

On a scale of 1 to 10 how hard do you think Windows is for configuration and usability?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

> Linux is an operating system that was initially created as a hobby by a young student, Linus Torvalds, at the University of Helsinki in Finland. Linus had an interest in Minix, a small UNIX system, and decided to develop a system that exceeded the Minix standards. He began his work in 1991 when he released version 0.02 and worked steadily until 1994 when version 1.0 of the Linux Kernel was released. The current full-featured version is 2.4 (released January 2001) and development continues.
> 
> Linux is developed under the GNU General Public License and its source code is freely available to everyone. This however, doesn't mean that Linux and its assorted distributions are free -- companies and developers may charge money for it as long as the source code remains available. Linux may be used for a wide variety of purposes including networking, software development, and as an end-user platform. Linux is often considered an excellent, low-cost alternative to other more expensive operating systems.
> 
> ...


- Linux.org


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

GIT said:


> * What the heck is Linux? I know that it is an operating system. But what is the difference between Windows and Linux? Anyone wanna take a shot at it :guns: and kill the the confusion.  Can someone explain what a kernal is ? I wanted to learn how to use Linux but what am I getting myself into? I have a computer that doesn't boot up too well so I wanted to use it as a spare computer. Could I install Linux to practice with on the computer? The computer is fairly old. Would it support an older model computer? *


The kernal is the core of linux. Everything is built around that. This allows for greater customization. It is the program that runs all the other programs. 

There are still distros of Linux that will work on a 386. If you want a decent startup distro look to Mandrake or Redhat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

I just wanted to see if he thought Windows was confusing and complicated to use...:winking: 

Because if he does Linux is not for him... 

Linux makes Windows seem like childs play, IMHO


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I think linux is easier to move to if you are familar with DOS. The only problem I have is when I use Linux more, at work I tend to try and use Linux commands on machines. You ever sit at a DOS prompt at work and wonder why LS doesn't work?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Dos is what kept me away from computers.

When I first saw Windows I said YEAH now we got something here.

Not to many people want to fool with command lines and all that gunzip, makefile stuff.

That is is only thing that keeps me from using Linux all the time it is still not user friendly enough for the average person.


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

I once read an article that said "Look over at your VCR. If it is flashing "12:00" then Linux is not for you.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

JAMMAN said:


> *I once read an article that said "Look over at your VCR. If it is flashing "12:00" then Linux is not for you. *


Hey, my VCR does that. Then again, I can't remember the last time I used it. I don't even think it is hooked up. The thing has be be from the early 90's.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

I like Linux it's similar to Unix so if you don't mind the command line then its a good OS, especially since its open source. With the new GUI interfaces its almost as graphical as windows without the dependability problem. But as I say this I'm typing this on my XP OS so... but really as good as Linux is it just doesn't have mainstream support yet and until that happens I'm sticking with Microsoft.

Besides if I don't use their products I really don't have the right to complain about them..and where the fun in that??


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

I have one question for you. 

On a scale of 1 to 10 how hard do you think Windows is for configuration and usability?

Windows is very easy. Its so easy I can remember alot of the configurations in my head just from someone explaining them to me. I just want to be very versatile when it comes to operating systems. 
What is a source code? (I know I sound like a f.a.q.'s help wizard, but I am just ignorant when it comes to Linux, I guess because it isn't popular among the general population. I mean I haven't ran into a situation where, I have asked someone if they have Linux and they have actually said "Yes!")
Can I download the source code from the net and Create my own Linux?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

You can download Linux from the net, whatever "flavor" you want, but you'll defiantly need a broadband connection, and some help files if you don't go out and buy the prepackaged version with the help manuals. 

Source Code is what something is before its compiled (I'm not sure if that clear enough but cant really describe it any better need more  

You can modify the source code and compile your own kernel for Linux but unless your very very advanced with the system I highly recommend against it. But that is one of the advantages of open-source -- fully customizable.


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

> I highly recommend against it


I don't know where that lies on the grammar scale, but I love it. Can I steal it and use it at work?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Feel free.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

GIT

I would have answered yes two days ago because I was using Mandrake for about a month.

But alas it is gone now. If you don't have broadband I'll be more than happy to send you the three disks if you PM me your address....


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Speedo, what happened with Mandrake? Decide you didn't like it or it get corrupted?

I'm going to be putting the latest version on my system in a few minutes so I wont be here for awhile. (Some would say this is a good thing..others would agree. )


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

TheTechIsIn

I needed the hard drive for my daughters machine.

She will be coming home from school in a week and the old drive ( ATA33 ) just had to go... 

A nice P3 1.2 gig. machine getting dragged down by that old drive was getting on my nerves....LOL

When I get another drive this week I am going to dedicate it to Mandrake without doing a dual boot.

I'm going to use quick swap trays.


----------



## netnanna (Apr 8, 2002)

All this Linux smoke is inspiring me to search for the fire myself. I'm going to dredge up the two sets of Linix I stashed at the bottom of my
cd programs pile. I have a hard drive with Windows 95 and an assortment of other useless programs on it which I've married
with success to an older pentium. I'll try to install one of the Linux
programs. That way if mickey-mousing my network becomes
too impossible, I'll have something to play with!

I too admire the phrase "I'd very much advise against it"

netnanna


We don't like their sound, and guiter music is on its way out.
DECCA RECORDS executive, rejecting the Beatles in 1963.


----------



## netnanna (Apr 8, 2002)

That is, of course, "guitar" 
netnanna


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks Speedo! I got the disks!


:dontknow: Now what do I do? Before installing Linux do you recommend that I reformat the hardrive or partition, or both? 


Right now the system is running on WIN98.

I want the hardrive to be soley devoted to Linux, no WIN to make the system crash.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Set the bios to boot from CD Rom and put disk 1 in the drive then boot up and follow the instructions during the install.

I would select just about everything during the install except the server install.

Read the help prompts down the bottom of the screen as each new feature comes up.......:winkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

I just loaded it again this morning...... 

:ufo:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

If you wanna drive people nuts on a Linux network, type (without quotes) "wall hello" at a command prompt!  Just make sure everyone there can take a joke because it'll tell EXACTLY where it came from! Also, ls -l is useful to find out more info about files in a directory.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

midnight_tech said:


> *If you wanna drive people nuts on a Linux network, type (without quotes) "wall hello" at a command prompt!  Just make sure everyone there can take a joke because it'll tell EXACTLY where it came from! Also, ls -l is useful to find out more info about files in a directory. *


I used to have a little program that ran on Novell systems. At least I think it was novell. Anyway, it would allow you to send a sound through the network. Never done it though, but could you imagine, 100 computers clapping at the same time.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Ill just throw this into the mix....another microsoft lawsuit

Lindows

http://www.lindows.com


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Speedo, you now using Linux right is my avatar blinking on the browser you use?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm using Konqueror and yes it's got the jitters.

What program did you make it with?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Cant remember, it works on any browser in a Windows Env. but in Linux on any broswer it goes all to he11:upset:


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

I can't get my system to boot from the cd rom it doesn't show in the settings what do I do now? I am going to lose it. My head that is.


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Genious in training, what cd are you booting to?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

GIT

Did you go into the bios and change the boot sequence to boot from CD first?

How old is this motherboard you are using?


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

I went into the bios settings but it only says there is an A and C drive it doesn't even recognize the CD Rom Drive. I haven't opened the computer to actually see the specs because it isn't mines but, I was told that win 98 was to advanced for the motherboard, that's why I decided to install Linux, because I heard that it could support the oldest of motherboards. I do know that the processor is a whopping Pentium 166mhz.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

You will need a Linux boot-disk if you don't have the ability to boot off the CD. If you have Mandrake 8.2 you can download the .zipped file containing the complete image of the boot-disk you will need at the address below. Just download it and unzip it right to a formated floppy. Then place the floppy and mandrake CD in the drive and reboot.

http://www.ionlinesales.com/drivers/bootdisk.zip

It's my site so I'm verifying the file virus free, I scanned it myself before I uploaded.

You will need the following Username/Password:

UserName: techsupport
Password: tsf1 

If you have a different version of Linux let me know.


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

When I put the boot disk in it says "non system disk or error, remove disk and press anykey"


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Ok, do you have access to a computer with Windows loaded on it that you could put the Linux cd disk 1 in the drive?

Also what version and maker of Linux do you have?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Anyway I'm assuming you do.  Also that your using Mandrake 8.2: If not then don't follow these instructions.

Place the Linux Disk 1 CD In the cdrom drive of the computer with windows loaded, it should auto-run and give you a box with 4 choices:

One of those choices will be : "Create Boot Diskette" click on it.

It will then notify you that all information on drive a: will be deleted blah. blah blah.. anyway place a floppy in the drive and click OK

You will be in a program called RawWrite the "Write" tab will be selected and the center of the box will be a white area with two periods to the right of it. Click the periods > It will bring up a directory tree, you should see a directory called "images", click it, once inside the directory click the file labeled "cdrom" once you do that you will be back at the original box with the white field filled in, next click the button down at the bottom labeled "Write" after that you will be ready to reboot the system with the new boot disk.


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

:angry1: This computer is making me upset, if it isn't one thing it is another. Now the boot disk works, but it keeps on saying it is searching for a cdrom but it can't find one.:dontknow: is the Tech In?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

Don't Panic......................Yet........:winkgrin: 

Try this.

Make a boot floppy while in Windows

If your computer cannot boot from the CDROM and previous methods do not work, 

you must make a boot floppy under Windows as follows:

Insert the CDROM, then open the icon "My Computer", right click on the CDROM drive icon and select "Open" go into the "dosutils" directory and double-click on the "rawwritewin" icon.

Insert a blank floppy in the floppy drive, select D:\images\cdrom.img" in the "Image File" field (assuming that your CDROM drive is "D:", otherwise replace "D:" as needed)

Select "A:" in the "Floppy Drive" field then click on "Write". To begin the 

installation: 

Insert the CDROM in the drive, as well as the boot floppy, then restart the computer.

Good Luck.....


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

:no: It isn't working, well it does at first. I think there may be a problem with my CDROM because it says "I can't access a Mandrake Linux Installation disc in your CDROM drive (CRD- 8480M). Retry? 
Yes No Back " Now what I hope there isn't a problem with the CDROM.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

How old and what speed is this CD Drive?

I have run into CD Drives that would not read a burned CD no matter what. And this may be one of those....


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

As I have said SEVERAL times before, I have had more CDrom failures than any other device. Optics and dust, man.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

I have had older CD-Roms that would not read any burned CD's.

These Mandrake 8.2 CD's he has work because I set up my Linux box with those exact same CD's that he has!


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

Here are the specs:

Model: CRD-8480M
Date Manufactured: November 99
Speed: ( It can only read) 48x


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah, but it might be no good. I've got a 52x I/O Magic in the closet that works most of the time. that's why its in the closet and not in a computer. I bought it new like that.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

> I've got a 52x I/O Magic in the closet



I think its time it came out of the closet, no more hiding its true self and all that crap.


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

Are you trying to insinuate that I need a new CDROM drive. I just wanted to use the word "insinuate", did I spell it right?


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

and the spell checker says....yes, good job. :tongue2:


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

> did I spell it right?


Yes.


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks. Anyone want to purchase :deal: a CDROM drive?


----------

